
Why is learning a language so darn hard - fogus
http://gameswithwords.fieldofscience.com/2010/08/why-is-learning-language-so-darn-hard.html
======
DanielStraight
The author wants to know why toddlers who are surrounded by a language and can
never speak to anyone about anything as long as they live unless they learn it
outperform high school students who don't need it to communicate with their
friends and spend one class period learning about it (and that instruction not
necessarily even given in the target language)? Well, I have a theory on that.

Also, the previous post the author links to claims that it is remarkable that
children learn language at a rate of 1 word every two hours? Seriously? I just
learned a word of Greek in under two minutes. Kalimera!

Really, Khatzumoto of All Japanese All The Time says it best:

"It is a poisonous combination of ignorance, arrogance and innumeracy to
expect to have even passable Japanese WITH AN ORDER OF MAGNITUDE LESS EFFORT
than even a typical Japanese toddler has put in."

[http://www.alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/cute-girls-
mathema...](http://www.alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/cute-girls-mathematics-
language)

